# Huisache Bowl



## David Hill (Mar 2, 2014)

Here's a recent bowl that I turned from a green blank--not what I usually do, but I could "see" a nice bowl was in there. The blank had started to crack, so I just had to do something. The wood is Huisache (_Acacia sp._) and is not a loved tree around here. It's usually scrubby/bushy and blessed with more than enough sharp thorns. One of my friends had to move some fences, etc and asked if I wanted the wood---well d'uh.
I also wanted to see if it was as stable as Mesquite--really doesn't matter if it's green or dry--just doesn't move much.
This bowl is about as big as you'll ever see from this tree, they don't usually get a chance to live long enough to make a bigger tree.
Bowl is 13 x 2.5 in. I used my regular (homemade) friction polish and turquoise inlay on the outside.
And the results are in---it does warp, but not badly yet--bowl just has a little more "character".

Reactions: Like 13 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## SENC (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice work, David!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 2, 2014)

sharp looking bowl love the inlay david


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 2, 2014)

Love the inlay! I'm going to have to try inlay one of these days.....


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 2, 2014)

Very very nice work.

Ray


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 2, 2014)

Don't know if I've heard of this wood before but it made a great looking bowl.


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 2, 2014)

David,
Very nice bowl. I love our Texas woods - huisache included.


----------



## Fret440 (Mar 3, 2014)

I was not aware huisache got that big, but then it starts as one of those thorny plants in a field that you tend to mow over with the tractor... And flatten the tires...

Cool bowl

Jacob


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 3, 2014)

Great looking wood and bowl


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2014)

That's a beautiful bowl. Wood and form. I just have one question. Am I the only guy who doesn't have a clue how to pronounce huisache? Would it be hwee-sash? Wee-sash? Wee-sock-a? Wee-saki? (we like saki). All are wrong I bet.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's a beautiful bowl. Wood and form. I just have one question. Am I the only guy who doesn't have a clue how to pronounce huisache? Would it be hwee-sash? Wee-sash? Wee-sock-a? Wee-saki? (we like saki). All are wrong I bet.


 Haha---you got it right. 'Round here it's "wee-satch"
Thanks for all the compliments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 3, 2014)

David - Really nice job on the bowl. I love learning about a new wood too. And Kevin - Thanks for asking the question we were all wondering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 3, 2014)

Good looking bowl !


----------

